# VZW knows what software I was running?



## Dlongb13 (Jun 10, 2011)

So my proximity sensor was acting up thus prompting me to return my phone to stock to see if was still and issue, and it is. So I reached out to VZW via twitter about a replacement or for some trouble shooting advice. They responded with asking me how long I had been running Jelly Bean. How the heck would they know what I was running? Are they able to detect the software we have loaded on our phones now? If so this concerns me.

Thanks


----------



## AndroidChakra (Apr 14, 2012)

Dlongb13 said:


> So my proximity sensor was acting up thus prompting me to return my phone to stock to see if was still and issue, and it is. So I reached out to VZW via twitter about a replacement or for some trouble shooting advice. They responded with asking me how long I had been running Jelly Bean. How the heck would they know what I was running? Are they able to detect the software we have loaded on our phones now? If so this concerns me.
> 
> Thanks


Lucky guess?


----------



## JRJ442 (Jun 8, 2011)

Did you tweet about how much you loved Jelly Bean? I twitter stalk all the time. Lol


----------



## coldconfession13 (Jun 15, 2011)

Unless they read previous tweets

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Lol tell them to stfu and only answer your questions not ask about what you have run. Tell them it's broke so get me a new one not worry about what I was running. Then once they send you a new one reply to them asking why in the hell every other Nexus has JB except their awful version. I'm so over VzW it's not funny. What a scum bag company!!!

/end rant sorry


----------



## droidmakespwn (Jun 14, 2011)

I'm pretty sure they've always known. They definitely know when the last time you dialed *228. Who cares though. If you need to return it just stock it out and proceed, and if they give you grief tell them to prove it.


----------



## wiseguychacon (Oct 23, 2011)

So everyone know unfortunately ues VZW can see your software and also if you are rooted. The reaso behind this is because they expedite warranty replacments out of there wharehouses. Bottom line is it costs them money and if they are replacing phones that have voided warranties its costs more money. There a business and thats how they think its all about money. They are not the first company to have this ability. Sorry for the bad news. But hey i root too.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## JRJ442 (Jun 8, 2011)

I don't see how they would know this through a Twitter account though. Doesn't make sense to me.


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

LOL


----------



## nhat (Aug 21, 2011)

Go directly through Samsung for a warranty repair


----------



## Drewsipher (Jul 11, 2011)

All big brother bs aside the dude on twitter probably hadn't known and it was a Freudian slip on his part. They can't tell unless the start specifically looking and usually when your on call with a rep they won't even notice. In fact buddy of mine who is a district manager for store in Ohio that most of his employees don't even know about the pad lock

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## wyllic (Sep 5, 2011)

Imnuts was having a row with Verizon customer support on Twitter the other day over the same thing. He had a hardware issue with his phone and they refused to honor his warranty repair because he had tweeted about Jellybean previously. So year, now Verizon is Twitter stalking us to try and recoup some of their $1.25million fine by refusing warranty service.


----------



## Schoat333 (Jun 14, 2011)

VZW likes to twitter stalk. They responded to a random tweet I made one day, with no mention of them at all.


----------



## JRJ442 (Jun 8, 2011)

This is why you don't go to Twitter for customer support after you've tweeted about unlocking your bootloader.


----------



## moosc (Jun 15, 2011)

A guess and u fell for it. Vzw has reps on twitter and keyed in on anything with vzw in it


JRJ442 said:


> I don't see how they would know this through a Twitter account though. Doesn't make sense to me.


Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk 2


----------



## wyllic (Sep 5, 2011)

But I love complaining about them on Twitter. They're so much more eager to actually help you (usually) because it's an open forum and they don't want a lot of negative publicity. Lately they have just stopped caring, but in the past I've always gotten the best customer service from their social media team.


----------



## JRJ442 (Jun 8, 2011)

moosc said:


> A guess and u fell for it. Vzw has reps on twitter and keyed in on anything with vzw in it
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk 2


Well I'm gonna start tweeting on how much I love VZW. Maybe I'll get a 3 pack of screen protectors.


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

Ya, I'll bet they were bluffing, so to speak. Get you to rat on yourself









Edit: or read previous tweets


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Schoat333 said:


> VZW likes to twitter stalk. They responded to a random tweet I made one day, with no mention of them at all.


They did the same thing to me. I posted how if VzW didn't have good coverage I'd leave them and they replied with something like they wish that wasn't the only reason I was with them. Stalkers!


----------



## AndroidChakra (Apr 14, 2012)

C'mon guys.... Stalking is one letter closer to "talking".


----------



## noisufnoc (Jun 17, 2011)

JRJ442 said:


> Did you tweet about how much you loved Jelly Bean? I twitter stalk all the time. Lol


lol, this.


----------



## JRJ442 (Jun 8, 2011)

Lmao. I wonder how they figured out he was running Jelly Bean.


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

^ this is why vzw is blocked on my twitter account


----------



## ballisticn8 (Jun 16, 2011)

Lmao, but couldn't he coincidentally have a gsm nexus with the newest os update?


----------



## JRJ442 (Jun 8, 2011)

ballisticn8 said:


> Lmao, but couldn't he coincidentally have a gsm nexus with the newest os update?


Sure...we'll go with that. Lol


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

noisufnoc said:


> lol, this.


LMMFAO!!!


----------



## mbh87 (Jun 14, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> They did the same thing to me. I posted how if VzW didn't have good coverage I'd leave them and they replied with something like they wish that wasn't the only reason I was with them. Stalkers!


They always do that, especially when you talk shit about them. The twitter is just there to look like they actually give a shit.


----------



## wyllic (Sep 5, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> They did the same thing to me. I posted how if VzW didn't have good coverage I'd leave them and they replied with something like they wish that wasn't the only reason I was with them. Stalkers!


Yeah, I'm with them for their low prices and fast product updates...


----------



## -iD (Jun 28, 2011)

lol yeah, it was social engineering. i was on the phone with tech support a few weeks ago, and they asked me to read the version number from the about screen. he wouldn't have bothered if he could see from his end that it said Jelly Belly...

but when i told him, he just took my number and called me back in a half hour, so i'd have time to revert to stock. once i gave him the correct number (imm78k or whatever behind the times version is current stock) he gladly processed my replacement.

stop giving big brother so much credit.


----------



## Dlongb13 (Jun 10, 2011)

How does that tweet posted prove anything? Anyone who follows android would know what I posted on twitter. I said nothing about using JB on my device.


----------



## JRJ442 (Jun 8, 2011)

Dlongb13 said:


> How does that tweet posted prove anything? Anyone who follows android would know what I posted on twitter. I said nothing about using JB on my device.


Well stating that you like one feature over another, makes it sound like you've used both. They put 2 and 2 together


----------



## WormDoes (Jun 27, 2011)

A day or two after VZW announced they were no longer honoring unlimited data plans when buying on contract devices I tweeted something like "used to always use WiFi, but now that VZW is screwing its customers I suck down as much LTE as possible"

I didn't @ them or even say "Verizon Wireless", just VZW. An hour or so later I got a mention from them telling me "how happy they are to see I'm enjoying their LTE"









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

Dlongb13 said:


> How does that tweet posted prove anything? Anyone who follows android would know what I posted on twitter. I said nothing about using JB on my device.


No it doesn't "prove" anything. Anyone with half a brain can put two & two together on that one tho.

You asked how VZW knew... it's pretty obvious that, that is how they knew (or at least assumed). This isn't rocket science going on here.


----------



## wyllic (Sep 5, 2011)

Assumptions don't equal proof


----------



## rexdog1888 (Aug 2, 2011)

WormDoes said:


> A day or two after VZW announced they were no longer honoring unlimited data plans when buying on contract devices I tweeted something like "used to always use WiFi, but now that VZW is screwing its customers I suck down as much LTE as possible"
> 
> I didn't @ them or even say "Verizon Wireless", just VZW. An hour or so later I got a mention from them telling me "how happy they are to see I'm enjoying their LTE"
> 
> ...


Hahahaha that's great
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## moosc (Jun 15, 2011)

It may work. My rep at home told me they have a army of reps all set up with iPads ready to help. I actually like it more helpful then calling.


JRJ442 said:


> Well I'm gonna start tweeting on how much I love VZW. Maybe I'll get a 3 pack of screen protectors.


Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk 2


----------



## masri1987 (Jun 29, 2011)

I can't comment on how they found out through your twitter, but everytime your phone pulls a PRL it sends HW SW Information to ACSS which is verizon's billing system - When i had my Thunderbolt they were able to tell i was running BAMF for example.


----------



## JRJ442 (Jun 8, 2011)

I've been going through getting a good warranty replacement through VZW. Keep having screen issues. Every time I've been on Jelly Bean when I call. Looks like they would use that as an excuse not to honor my warranty if they really know what software you're running. Or maybe they don't care since its not a software related issue?


----------



## 2defmouze (Oct 12, 2011)

Crazy.. You know they even know what phone calls you make and for how long, who you text, and the amount and type of data you use? They'll even send you a printout of all of it once a month if you ask!

Just havin a laugh 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

2defmouze said:


> Crazy.. You know they even know what phone calls you make and for how long, who you text, and the amount and type of data you use? They'll even send you a printout of all of it once a month if you ask!
> 
> Just havin a laugh
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


^ Best post!  You win!


----------



## bpolcawich (Jul 31, 2012)

They had to know that a good amount of people who bought the Nexus were going to unlock the bootloader. Its a crime in general that they say it voids the warranty because I paid for the device so I should be able to do whatever I want to it.


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

bpolcawich said:


> They had to know that a good amount of people who bought the Nexus were going to unlock the bootloader. Its a crime in general that they say it voids the warranty because I paid for the device so I should be able to do whatever I want to it.


It voided Verizons warranty. Samsung will still warranty it. I just told Samsung this morning that I unlocked the bootloader, then my phone went to crap & they are still sending a replacement.


----------



## bpolcawich (Jul 31, 2012)

brkshr said:


> It voided Verizons warranty. Samsung will still warranty it. I just told Samsung this morning that I unlocked the bootloader, then my phone went to crap & they are still sending a replacement.


Good to know thanks for the heads up.


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

bpolcawich said:


> Good to know thanks for the heads up.


I guess I should elaborate that the only reason they are sending a replacement & not just fixing it, is because this was within 14 days of purchasing the GNex.


----------



## dmmarck (Feb 28, 2012)

Theoretically, it renders the warranty voidable--not voided. Verizon must actually void it, with a purposeful action.

(At least that's how the language is structured and how I'd pursue it in court, if a client wanted me to bring it).


----------



## imnuts (Jun 9, 2011)

brkshr said:


> Theoretically, it renders the warranty voidable--not voided. Verizon must actually void it, with a purposeful action.
> 
> (At least that's how the language is structured and how I'd pursue it in court, if a client wanted me to bring it).


The warranty isn't Verizon's warranty, it is Samsung's. Verizon is just providing a warranty service for Samsung. If you read your warranty booklet, and this was my argument with them that they didn't understand, nothing says custom software voids the warranty. Samsung will not warranty any issue if it is not experienced by the stock software, so if you can go back to stock and reproduce the issue, you should have a valid warranty still. However, if you can't reproduce, or you can't go back to stock, your warranty is now void. Based on what I read from the warranty statement, any software related issue on not stock software (rogue app, custom ROM, etc.) isn't covered.

Where I have an issue with VZW is how they have decided to take the warranty into their own hands as to what they will replace or not. If you're going to offer manufacturer warranty service, you can't just pick and choose when to accept the warranty and when not to accept it in my opinion, which is what they are doing. You either honor the warranty completely, or send everyone to the OEM. Their new excuse for not accepting phones with custom software is that by flashing something not stock or offered OTA, it is now customer damage, ie. total BS. If it is the exact same software that is running on a bunch of other phones, and only yours has the issue, how is it customer damage? It's one thing if you're flashing bootloaders and/or radios that aren't meant for the device specifically, but just the ROM and kernel are likely not going to cause damage, and if they do, it shouldn't be reproducible on stock software.


----------



## EniGmA1987 (Sep 5, 2011)

Dlongb13 said:


> So my proximity sensor was acting up thus prompting me to return my phone to stock to see if was still and issue, and it is. So I reached out to VZW via twitter about a replacement or for some trouble shooting advice. They responded with asking me how long I had been running Jelly Bean. How the heck would they know what I was running? Are they able to detect the software we have loaded on our phones now? If so this concerns me.
> 
> Thanks


You went back to stock, but did you reflash the stock bootloader too?


----------



## wideopn11 (Aug 1, 2011)

Maybe they know, maybe not. I had a radio failure, obvious hardware issue, I flashed everything back to stock, locked, took the latest ota at the time, called them and got a replacement 2 days later. They either didn't know of didn't check. I just play dumb when they start asking questions.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------

